# Nachtraidgilde (H) Ghost Company HC9/14 NC 13/14 xt,rat, hodir, Thorim, General hm



## Captain88 (15. März 2009)

Servus zusammen,


----------



## Ildovan (15. März 2009)

/push


----------



## Captain88 (18. März 2009)

/push


----------



## Ildovan (22. März 2009)

/push


----------



## Ildovan (28. April 2009)

Raidfortschritt:
Vor 3.1 konnten wir noch 9 verseuchte Protodrachen "unser" nennen!
10er Ulduar 11/14


Derzeit suchen wir folgende Klassen:

- Heilig Paladin
- Jäger
- Schatten/Heilig Priester
- Ele Schami
- Heal Schami
Sollten wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, dann schau doch einfach bei http://ghostcompany.host.allvatar.com vorbei!


----------



## Ildovan (4. Mai 2009)

und noch immer suchen wir nachtaktive leute,
also kommt, schlafen ist was für Säuglinge


----------



## Ildovan (12. Mai 2009)

suchen Heiler jeder Klasse für ulduar


----------



## nekratall (16. Juni 2009)

wenn ich net scho bei euch wer würd ich sofort kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain88 (12. Juli 2009)

/gogo wir brauchen dich


----------



## Captain88 (17. Juli 2009)

/huge 
member des monats@buffed magazin


----------



## Unfaith (17. Juli 2009)

interessant zu erfahren währe auch auf welchem server ihr spielt dann muss man nicht erst den link anklicken


----------

